# Feeding time. My tegu eating a medium rat...check it out



## kpelzer (Jul 26, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWWyQoWl2o" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWWyQoWl2o</a><!-- m -->

lemme know what you think


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 26, 2009)

Paid $300.00 for my tegu, only thing live he'll get are pinkies, fuzzies or frogs. Ain't worth the vet bill when it gets bitten.


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 26, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Paid $300.00 for my tegu, only thing live he'll get are pinkies, fuzzies or frogs. Ain't worth the vet bill when it gets bitten.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka


haha same here i got one comin


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 26, 2009)

And not to mention the tegu will never look the same.


----------



## kpelzer (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i paid 300 for my tegu also and would hate to see him get bit, he wont eat frozen thawed and he needs rodents in his diet. i usually stun the rats 1st before i feed them. im not to worried bout him getting bit thou, he usually kills them pretty quickly. thanks for the concern thou guys.

-kyle-


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 26, 2009)

kpelzer said:


> yeah i paid 300 for my tegu also and would hate to see him get bit, he wont eat frozen thawed and he needs rodents in his diet. i usually stun the rats 1st before i feed them. im not to worried bout him getting bit thou, he usually kills them pretty quickly. thanks for the concern thou guys.
> 
> -kyle-



Oh sorry.  

But out of curosity who sold 300 dollar normal ( i think) tegu. Did you get him when he was already large.


----------



## kpelzer (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i know i paid a lot. i bought him from a guy in Texas last auguest as a baby and had him shipped to Michigan. i didnt really know any better at the time that it was a little pricey. if i where to get one now id def go through bobby, i plan on getting 2 extremes when im done with school in a few years.


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow $300 for a normal baby. I paid $175 for a five month old but he was worked with a lot and was already pretty tame. however, I dont feed rats. I use orange spotted cockroaches. Much less expensive. They breed like crazy too and they won't bite your tegu.


----------



## kpelzer (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah thats true, my tegu is 4ft thou and it would prolly take a ton of roaches to fill him up.lol. do you breed your own roaches?


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah... They're really easy to breed. No odor or noise. I keep a colony in my closet. I would try feeding a few just to supplement the diet... It's pretty much free to maintain a colony and they'll vary up the diet a little. lol.

I use blaptica dubias... They're the easiest to breed. Go to <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.blapticadubia.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.blapticadubia.com</a><!-- w --> to check out the specs.


----------

